# .22 caliber - how to suppress/silence



## Brad from Bagdad

First, I have limited knowledge with firearms. I just bought a Mossberg 702 Plinkster as a varment gun. Was suprised at how loud the gun is. I've tried the subsonic hollow points and they're still quite loud. Can I buy some apparatus to silence or suppress the sound? Looking at Mossberg's website shows the 702 with some device attached to the end of the barrel that mine didn't come with. However, I can't find anywhere on their website to tell me how to buy it (assuming it's a suppresor). Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason

Spend 225-250 fer the permit, 500-750 fer a can (suppressor), take your gun (if possible) to a gunsmith to have milled fer the can and there ya go.....Not worth the change unless you have it to blow....

Try 22 shorts, just make sure your firearm will shoot em...or the 20 grain no powder 22 shells....


----------



## JD7.62

Yes, you can thread the barrel and buy a suppressor. Supressors are regulated by the NFA so you will have fill out the form 4, pay for the suppressor at your local NFA dealer (most are around $400) pay your $200 to get the tax stamp, get the form 4 signed off by the local sherif, wait 3-6 months for the paper work to go through the ATF and then go back to your NFA dealer with the paper work and stamp to pick up your suppressor that ran you a total of about $600 for a sub $200 rifle.

ANY other attempt to suppress the sound, even a little bit is illegal and WAY more expensive then spending $600 to do it legally.

Also, the suppressor is good for any other .22lr be it pistol or rifle as long as the barrel is threaded to accept the suppressor so at least with one suppressor you can suppress multiple firearms.


----------



## WW2

Yes, do not be the guy that tries to tape something to the end of the barrel and gets busted.


----------



## FowlHunter13

Best way to "silence" a .22 rifle is to go out and get a box or two of the Colibri rounds. No powder, just the primer propels the projectile down the barrel. Awesome for backyard critters and I have even hunted squirrels with them at closer range. Cheaper than a silencer/suppressor and you don't go to jail if you are caught with an unlicensed one. Just my opinion, but I love those shells and much more quiet than the other "CB" rounds out there. You do have to keep in mind that the "CB" rounds will not function the action of a semi auto in most cases.


----------



## jspooney

Easy, just put 4" of pipe insulation on the end. You know, the grey stuff you buy at lowes. Sounds like a low "thunk" when you shoot. This directly answers your question. Does not address the law.


----------



## collectorden

Since the plinkster will only shoot 22 Long Rifle, try Remington CBee's. 
Colibri say they are long rifle, but are a little shorter and some rifles won't load them.

Or next month:
Due out in Feb.
CCI 22LR quiet ammunition
http://www.cci-ammunition.com/whatsnew/newproducts.aspx
Same specs as CB short and long


----------



## aaronious45

I would just watch the Steven Segal tutorial and tape a coke bottle to the end of the barrel...


----------



## Sailing_Faith

aaronious45 said:


> I would just watch the Steven Segal tutorial and tape a coke bottle to the end of the barrel...


Just as long as you realize you can actually go to PRISON for doing this, you are right... :thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro

I don't recommend shooting the primer compound only Colibri rounds out of a rifle -- there's most likely not enough power to push the bullet out of the bore. They are intended for use in handguns! If it doesn't make it through the rifle barrel (creating a bore obstruction) and you follow it up with a regular 22 LR cartridge later, you'll most likley bulge your barrel...or worse.


----------



## Jason

scubapro said:


> I don't recommend shooting the primer compound only Colibri rounds out of a rifle -- there's most likely not enough power to push the bullet out of the bore. They are intended for use in handguns! If it doesn't make it through the rifle barrel (creating a bore obstruction) and you follow it up with a regular 22 LR cartridge later, you'll most likley bulge your barrel...or worse.


Yepper...they don't "reccomend" it but I shoot em out of a shorter old barrel 22 and haven't had an obstruction....I also check the barrel ifin I don't see it come out the barrel since they are that slow!!!! I probably wouldn't shoot em outta newer good 22 rifle....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted



scubapro said:


> I don't recommend shooting the primer compound only Colibri rounds out of a rifle -- there's most likely not enough power to push the bullet out of the bore. They are intended for use in handguns! If it doesn't make it through the rifle barrel (creating a bore obstruction) and you follow it up with a regular 22 LR cartridge later, you'll most likley bulge your barrel...or worse.


I shoot them all the time from my Henry 22 without any issues.


----------



## FowlHunter13

scubapro said:


> I don't recommend shooting the primer compound only Colibri rounds out of a rifle -- there's most likely not enough power to push the bullet out of the bore. They are intended for use in handguns! If it doesn't make it through the rifle barrel (creating a bore obstruction) and you follow it up with a regular 22 LR cartridge later, you'll most likley bulge your barrel...or worse.


I have shot Colibri rounds from everything between a 1 1/8" barrel NAA revolver to a 22" semi auto rifle and never had an issue. As noted above, I too am always aware of the projectile leaving the barrel after every shot. If I can not confirm this from a hole in the target or dropping critter, I physically check the bore to make sure I do not have an obstruction. It is however something to be aware of when shooting this ammo.


----------



## TURTLE

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot them all the time from my Henry 22 without any issues.


*Same here with my Henry. I have shot every kind of .22 made except Mag of course and never had an issue, but then again it's a Henry.*


----------



## TURTLE

Sailing_Faith said:


> Just as long as you realize you can actually go to PRISON for doing this, you are right... :thumbsup:


*I don't how many of you have actually tried the coke bottle thing but it does NOT work in any way what so ever. If anything it makes it louder.*

*I'm not saying this works but I heard that they sell Air soft mock suppressors that can be taken apart and then install baffles in them and reassemble and thread to 1/2x28 and your good. Just what I HEARD.*


----------



## TURTLE

*If you do go legal, the new Sparrow is a sweet can. You literaly can only hear the action and bullet hit the target.*


----------



## snakeawave

Have been Told the coke bottle does work if you black tape around the entire bottle, after several rounds just tape over the holes until you need to change bottles, just what I was told.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted

Baby bottle nipple works better.


----------



## ouija

Tactical Innovations makes a killer 22 suppressor..... 399 plus a 200 stamp and you are good to go


----------



## MrFish

$200 stamp + $250-300 for a suppressor = no jail time


----------



## Murphy's Law

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Baby bottle nipple works better.


I've always heard of people using the nipples off bottles that you would use to feed calves/cows with.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted



Murphy's Law said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Baby bottle nipple works better.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always heard of people using the nipples off bottles that you would use to feed calves/cows with.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner
Click to expand...

We did it as a kid to shoot rabbits, the other rabbits wouldn't run off using the nipple. The nipples were only good for one shot. Knowing the law now there's noway I would attempt it, I was kinds nervous posting on the topic.


----------



## TURTLE

MrFish said:


> $200 stamp + $250-300 for a suppressor = no jail time


*I don't have that big of a problem with the $200 stamp, but I do with the $300 for something I could very easily make myself or have any machinist make for $50. They are not complicated at all. It's kinda sucky that in Europe they are mandatory in many places because of noise ordinances and here in the land of guns we have to jump through all these hoops. *

*How many times have any of you seen a crime committed with a suppressed gun? *


----------



## Gravity3694

Sailing_Faith said:


> Just as long as you realize you can actually go to PRISON for doing this, you are right... :thumbsup:


If it even reduces by one decibel it's illegal. It's pretty much useless anyway. Go through the proper legal channels for a can.

The best value can on the market that is probably the Huntertown Arms Guardian for $200. It's less than half of a Silencerco Sparrow and has near identical performance. I think it's important to note that most .22lr cans are so quiet that most of the noise is from the action. There's a certain limit to were the most quiet can is useless when you have a noisy rifle. Hollywood quiet is easy with a bolt action .22lr.

If your too cheap you can just file a BATF Form 1 and build your own. Maglite C cell and automotive freeze plugs work great for a cylinder and baffles.


----------



## TURTLE

Gravity3694 said:


> If it even reduces by one decibel it's illegal. It's pretty much useless anyway. Go through the proper legal channels for a can.
> 
> The best value can on the market that is probably the Huntertown Arms Guardian for $200. It's less than half of a Silencerco Sparrow and has near identical performance. I think it's important to note that most .22lr cans are so quiet that most of the noise is from the action. There's a certain limit to were the most quiet can is useless when you have a noisy rifle. Hollywood quiet is easy with a bolt action .22lr.
> 
> If your too cheap you can just file a BATF Form 1 and build your own. Maglite C cell and automotive freeze plugs work great for a cylinder and baffles.


*I would buy one of those today if they had a dealer within 700 miles of here. That sucks cause they look good.*


----------



## 60hertz

If you are worried about the noise (assuming you ate shooting varmints) why not just go with a high end air rifle? It'll do the job just fine. And, you won't need any special permits.


----------



## Gravity3694

TURTLE said:


> *I would buy one of those today if they had a dealer within 700 miles of here. That sucks cause they look good.*


Ammunition Sales Company by Pensacola Christian has them and is a factory dealer. He let me test one when I was at his shop a few weeks ago. Best value .22lr can on the market.


----------



## cone

Turtle, you can make your own suppressor legaly. Just submit the forms to ATF along with the 200.00 fee and wait for approval. Bob


----------



## florabamaboy

Lil Wayne the Rap Artist says just use a potato on the end of the barrell. Just sayin....


----------



## markw4321

I heard somewhere that a lawn mower muffler (cylinder type) drilled
Out for bore alignment and taped to the
End of the barrel may work.


----------

